# Heat mats, bottom or side of tank?



## mrblue2008

Hi,

lots of people use heat mats in their tanks, i use one for my Horned frog, the question i have is the heat mat better on the bottom of the tank under glass like i have mine or on the side & why?

just wondering if one method brings the heat out better
cheers mark


----------



## buddah

i have my heat mat on the side if i had it underneath it would kill the roots to my plants, i think it gives a better heat gradient aswell (but im no expert). i also use some of that radiator reflctor behind the heat mat so that all the heat goes into the viv so you dont need as bigger mat.


----------



## Punchfish

For burrowing species I would put it on the side, so they don't dig down and burn themselves on it.

For my darts I had it on the side, so I could heat 2 vivs with one mat.


----------



## pollywog

buddah said:


> i also use some of that radiator reflctor behind the heat mat so that all the heat goes into the viv so you dont need as bigger mat.


Be careful with that, the foil can create hot spots causing mats to burn out and / or crack the glass. Plain old polystyrene will do the job without the worries.


----------



## Ron Magpie

With the current cold weather I changed my treefrog's mat from underneath the tank to the side- got to say, I haven't found much difference at all in the ambient temperature.


----------



## Rico

Well if you have the mat underneath theres a chance the frog could burrow down and overheat so I have mine on the side.


----------



## Gaz_dbd

from my experience most burrowing species do so to cool down and avoid overheating, so placing a heat matt underneath isnt a good idea as they burrow towards it unexpectantly and it also means they havent a good place to burrow away from the heat, also on the side use tin foil or proper radiator reflector on the outside of the matt so your not losing too much heat to the surroundings


----------



## mrblue2008

Gaz_dbd said:


> from my experience most burrowing species do so to cool down and avoid overheating, so placing a heat matt underneath isnt a good idea as they burrow towards it unexpectantly and it also means they havent a good place to burrow away from the heat, also on the side use tin foil or proper radiator reflector on the outside of the matt so your not losing too much heat to the surroundings


 
so would you recommend i move mine to the side of tank then?


----------



## Gaz_dbd

yeah as long as it keeps the temperatures right, also making sure that it comes into contact with some of the substrate to keep it warm


----------



## mrblue2008

Gaz_dbd said:


> yeah as long as it keeps the temperatures right, also making sure that it comes into contact with some of the substrate to keep it warm


 
thanks i will do that now


----------

